# Kontakt & Studio One



## Agnus Dei (May 1, 2021)

Can anyone tell me please why in Kontakt running as a plugin within Studio One, I cannot operate the "from % To%" when I am trying to affect a parameter in Kontakt? It is greyed out. Many thanks.


----------



## Snarf (May 1, 2021)

Can you rephrase what you mean? Perhaps show a picture?


----------



## Agnus Dei (May 1, 2021)

Hi. I am trying to use the "From % To %" in the Kontakt and Komplete Kontrol to affect a parameter in the lower left hand corner of the images. When I set the figures to eg 28% as per this image, it doesn't matter because the parameter still goes to 100% when I turn the controller on my S88 Komplete keyboard. It is basic I know but I have spent hours on it as a newbie and can't figure it out. Maybe it's my setup in Studio One, but I simply cannot figure it out for the life of me. Would be grateful.


----------



## Snarf (May 2, 2021)

Okay I see what you're trying to do now, but I'm not sure if automating that is possible (in any DAW). Why do you want to do this though? I have a feeling what you're really trying to achieve is modulating the 'Color' parameter in Noire, but what you are suggesting here (from % to %) will only influence _how_ parameters get modulated (it sets the upper and lower boundaries of the modulation iirc). You would generally not touch this feature (I haven't ever used this feature) or set it once and then forget it.


----------



## Agnus Dei (May 2, 2021)

Thank you. I am able to do it in other third party libraries but not in Noire. I can drag "the hand" in the assignment area of Studio One onto a track and I can automate it there within the DAW but not outside it. I noticed that if I select MIDI Automation rather than Host Automation within Kontakt, the "From% To%" can be manipulated but it doesn't work as the parameter just keeps going to 100%.
My problem (being honest) is that I get confused over the different ways you can do things and I don't have the logical sequence as to they "why" this is the case, and often find myself winging it with these things not having a clue as to what I am doing which I promised to myself never to do anymore. 
Many thanks.


----------

